# Help with posting pics



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

I posted 2 pics in the test forum to make sure that it would work. It did and I went to post them in the pic forum and it said I already posted them in another forum. What do I need to do to be able to post them in another forum???


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Change the name sometimes you got to also resize


----------



## plowin boy (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks fernalddude


----------



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

*Vb*

VB Forums do not allow files of the same name to be uploaded....you will also sometimes see that if you rename them that does not help either...it knows...hahahha


----------

